# Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?



## Fussballchecker (13. Februar 2018)

*Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Ich habe einen SVS PB-12 NSD. Was sind so die heutigen Methoden, um möglichst wenig Vibration an die Nachbarn weiterzugeben? Halbe Tennisbälle? Schaumstoffmatte? Spikes? Waschmaschinenmatte? Oder sowas? Oder das?

Ich habe leider nur sehr wenig Budget zur Verfügung, <20€. Was wäre die beste Methode?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## 4B11T (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Ich habe eine Spanplatte (alte Schranktür) auf das Maß der Grundfläche des Woofers zugesägt und dort eine Noppenschaummatte (LINK) drauf geklebt. Dann mit Noppenschaum nach unten auf den Boden gelegt und den Subwoofer drauf gestellt, wobei mein Teufel Subwoofer werksmäßig schon sehr hohe Gummifüße hat.

Da dein Subwoofer kein Downfire ist, ist das mit der Holzplatte vielleicht nicht unbedingt nötig, ich finde es aber praktisch, sozusagen ein zweiter Fußboden, welcher durch die Schaummatte entkoppelt vom eigentlichen Fußboden ist.

Aber am Ende des Tages erzeugt eine 12" Membran, die mit 400W+ befeuert wird nunmal Schwinungen, die sich im ganzen Raum auf Wände, Decken und Böden übertragen. 100% vermeiden kann man das nicht.


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Ich habe ne zeitlang eine Gehwegplatte aus Beton genommen unter Gummifüße geklebt waren. Gibt es in verschiedenen Farben und Größen ^^
Beton Terrassenplatte grau 40x40x4cm  bei HORNBACH kaufen

Die hohe Masse der Platte nimmt schon recht viel Energie auf.


----------



## Fussballchecker (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich habe ne zeitlang eine Gehwegplatte aus Beton genommen unter Gummifüße geklebt waren. Gibt es in verschiedenen Farben und Größen ^^
> Beton Terrassenplatte grau 40x40x4cm  bei HORNBACH kaufen
> 
> Die hohe Masse der Platte nimmt schon recht viel Energie auf.



Platte + Gummifüße hört sich gut an. Was für Gummifüße hast du genommen?


----------



## freaky1978 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

 In einen Luftschutzbunker ziehen  ne Spaß beiseite da kann man machen was man will hilft nur sehr begrenzt.
Nachdem ich mit einen Nachbarn ein Gespräch hatte der so 2 Häuser (Reihenhaussiedlung) weiter wohnte und sich immer wunderte wo der
Bass herkam stellte sich heraus das ich dann wohl der Urheber war. Damals war dies ein Stack aus 2x 15 Zoll a 150 Watt RMS im 
Hornladerprinzip...heute sind es 18 Zoll nach dem gleichen Prinzip mit 900 RMS.......die Lösung bei mir sind 2 Anlagen.....die Dicke 
läuft nur bei großen Feierlichkeiten (Geburtstag, Silvester) und Zettel im Hausflur. 
Die kleinere hat süße 75 Watt RMS an Bass reicht für den Alltag und kann man feiner Einstellen zur Freude der Nachbarn.


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*



Fussballchecker schrieb:


> Platte + Gummifüße hört sich gut an. Was für Gummifüße hast du genommen?



Das waren einfache Gummifüße von irgendeinen anderen Gerät. Besser wären natürlich Spike Absorber gewesen.
Wichtig ist nur das die Platte vom Boden entkoppelt ist.

Wunder wird es aber nicht bewirken, da hilft nur Subwoofer ausschalten


----------



## DooNeo (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Wie wäre es mit denen hier -> Media Seller(R) AB1 Resonanz Shock Absorber fur: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und wenn mal mehr Geld da ist evtl. diese hier sehen auch noch schöner aus -> ViaBlue TRI ABSORBER 4 Stuck: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Mr-Snickers (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Mahlzeit,

Ich habe bei mir eine Waschmaschinen Matte aus dem Baumarkt geholt (Kostenpunkt 10€ für etliche Lautsprecher) und darauf 
eine dicke, möglichst schwere Steinplatte gelegt um die Schwingungen aufzunehmen. Darauf die Lautsprecher mit Spikes. 
Viel besser geht es kaum.

Damit reduziert man allerdings nur die Schwingungen die an den Boden abgegeben werden, die Schallwellen sind weiterhin vorhanden.


----------



## JackA (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Richtig, auch wenn man die Schwingungen in den Boden reduziert, heißt das nicht, dass man jetzt wie nen blöder aufdrehen kann.
Wenn die Schränke mitwackeln, wirds der Nachbar logischerweise auch hören.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*



4B11T schrieb:


> Aber am Ende des Tages erzeugt eine 12" Membran, die mit 400W+ befeuert wird nunmal Schwinungen, die sich im ganzen Raum auf Wände, Decken und Böden übertragen. 100% vermeiden kann man das nicht.



Zum Einen dürften die 400W eher ein sehr theoretischer Wert dessen sein was der Verstärker ggf abgeben kann. Anliegen werden im normalen Betrieb signifikant weniger Watt. Im unteren ggf mittleren 2-stelligen Bereich ist es realistischer.



freaky1978 schrieb:


> In einen Luftschutzbunker ziehen  ne Spaß beiseite da kann man machen was man will hilft nur sehr begrenzt.
> Nachdem ich mit einen Nachbarn ein Gespräch hatte der so 2 Häuser (Reihenhaussiedlung) weiter wohnte und sich immer wunderte wo der
> Bass herkam stellte sich heraus das ich dann wohl der Urheber war. Damals war dies ein Stack aus 2x 15 Zoll a 150 Watt RMS im
> Hornladerprinzip...heute sind es 18 Zoll nach dem gleichen Prinzip mit 900 RMS.......die Lösung bei mir sind 2 Anlagen.....die Dicke
> ...



Wobei man sich bewusst machen sollte, dass ne Wattangabe nunmal nichts über die Lautstärke und damit das Störpotential aussagt.

Meine 2x15" pro Seite in meinen 2-Wegerichen betreibe ich aktuell noch mit 2x250W, aber eben nur weil ich das noch da hatte. In Zukunft werden es eher 2x10-15W sein. Zum Bäume ausreissen reicht es dank Mordswirkungsgrad allemal.

Aber zum Thema:
Prinzipiell gibt es 2 Ausbreitungsarten der Störung. Luftschall - da hilft nur leiser machen, Fenster, Türen schließen... und Körperschall - da helfen dann verschiedene Dinge, wie z.B. das Entkoppeln.

Beim Entkoppeln muss man aufpassen. Gummi unter einem Sub oder einer sonstigen Box führt immer zu einer Verschlechterung der Impulswiedergabe. Ich könnte damit nicht leben, dafür ist mir das viel zu wichtig! Je leichter die Box und je weicher der Gummi, desto stärker ist der Effekt. Spikes entkoppeln übrigens nicht, sondern koppeln an, das hilft dem Klang mitunter, hängt aber wie immer von den Umständen ab.

Es gibt im Hifihandel SSC Füße (oder so ähnlich), lächerlich teuer, aber mit guter, oft nachteilsfreier Wirkung. Im Zweifelsfall einfach probieren.

Masse hilft auch, deswegen funktionieren Gehwegplatten meist auch sehr gut. Da z.B. einen Filz oder Kork drunter und es sollte besser werden.

Aufstellung hilft ebenfalls. Je nach Bodenkonstruktion kann man eine signifikante Verbesserung erzielen, indem man das Ding an eine "bessere" Stelle schiebt. Klar, Raummitte regt einen Holzboden stärker an, als ne Ecke (die dafür andere Nachteile bringt und evtl. mittels DSP wieder in anhörbar verwandelt werden muss)

Am wirkungsvollsten ist es aber ein Boxenkonzept zu nehmen, dass weniger zum Dröhnen und zur Anregung neigt. In meinem Falle sind das Boxen ohne Gehäuse... Da dröhnt und schwingt nichts, trotz Holzboden und Aufstellung mitten im Raum.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Meiner Meinung nach:
Wenn man in net Mietwohnung wohnt, kauft man sich sowas nicht.

Hab ich so gehandhabt, haben meine Nachbarn so gehandhabt und dafür versteht man sich gut  
Habe mir selbst einfach paar Kopfhörer gekauft.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Warum kein Subwoofer in ner Mietwohnung? Ok, technisch gesehen brauchts in den allermeisten Fällen keinen - ist halt grad in...
Aber der richtige Sub, richtig aufgestellt funktioniert auch inner Mietwohnung.

Dazu kommt, dass Mietwohnung nicht gleichbedeutend mit hellhörig ist!


----------



## D0pefish (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie den Subwoofern am günstigsten entkoppeln, um eine Nachbarn zu besänftigen?*

Wenn man den Subwoofer richtig, also ohne hörbaren Übergang bei ansteigend gleichlauter Sinuswelle an die Frontlautsprecher anpasst, spielt er im Vergleich so leise, dass man schon wirklich laut machen muss, um ein (möglichst) schweres Gehäuse inkl. Fußboden in Schwingung zu versetzen. Dann wäre es so oder so an angeschlossenen Räumen zu hören. Klar darf sich jeder so viel Bass verpassen wie er möchte aber die Erfahrung zeigt ob Auto oder Heim, die meisten hören einfach (übersteuerten) Matsch und knallen sich zBsp. um beim KFZ-Beispiel zu bleiben viel zu wattstarke Chassis direkt hinter das nachte Autotürblech. Fail! Anders herum ist immer besser und man topt mit 50€-Teilen, 300€-Chassis ohne sich auch noch 100 Meter weit zum Trottel zu machen. Den Körperschall der baulichen Struktur, die pumpenden Luftbewegungen bis zum Nachbarn und diverse Resonanzen wirst du mit Entkoppeln direkt am Fußboden nicht los. Ich habe hier einen 2x8" passiven Uralt-Tonsil einfach in ein rollbares Case aus MDF gestellt und der HiFi-Kram steht als zusätzlicher Ballast obendrauf. Wäre bei mir aber egal, da 60cm Beton in alle Richtungen, Doppeltüren, Bassfallen, 1m Abstand zu Wänden etc. pp. aber alles schlicht ohne jetzt eine Wissenschaft daraus zu machen oder Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerfen. Ein Teppich wirkt schon Wunder, wenn sich der Nachbar unter dir gestört fühlt. Jahrelang in WG und Altbau bewährt: Hol die Lautsprecher näher an die Hörposition und dreh sie zu dir, um den Sweetspot zu erhöhen und wenn es ganz eng wird halt rechts und links zur Hörposition stellen oder zu später Stunde Kopfhörer und tschüss Außenwelt. Das Entkoppel-, bei mir eher das "Höhenproblem" habe ich bei den Front-LS 2007 so gelöst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch weitere Möbel gebaut...Tisch geschweißt, Regale angepasst usw. Eher alles nach Gefühl als mit Taschenrechner. Auf einem der auf den LS-Ständern liegenden LS hatte ich auch lange einen aktiven Studio-Subwoofer gestellt. Ganz davon abgesehen läuft die ganze Abhöhre hier bei maximal 10% Auslastung, also ich könnte wenn ich wollte den Nachbarn in 150 Meter Entfernung die Nacht zur Hölle machen und ganz sicher nicht mit Bass.


----------

